# Wild Parking/mh Friendly Parking - Weymouth For Olympics



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Olympics Weymouth! I don't expect there is hope in hell, but is there any where around Weymouth we could stay with our MH. Our Granddaughter will be singing a solo at the opening cermony which we understand will be starting on Friday 27 July, on a stage on the beach.

Any suggestions please.

Paul and Ann


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you dont get any luck on here a post on wildcamping.co.uk might do better. I think I can get away with this hopefully as there are a few members on both sites and Im often plugging MHF on there.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Use google maps, and have a look at these :

Overcombe, 
Weymouth
N50.63723 W2.42176

Pavilion, 
Weymouth
N50.60934 W2.44764

Swannery, 
Weymouth
N50.61495 W2.45836

Regards

Steve


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

barryd said:


> If you dont get any luck on here a post on wildcamping.co.uk might do better. I think I can get away with this hopefully as there are a few members on both sites and Im often plugging MHF on there.


Barry

You would be surprised how many frequent both forums !!

There are more than would admit it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

steco1958 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont get any luck on here a post on wildcamping.co.uk might do better. I think I can get away with this hopefully as there are a few members on both sites and Im often plugging MHF on there.
> ...


Yeah ive always been one for putting it about a bit!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Would have thought your daughter singing solo at such an event would warrant you some privileges. Recently our daughter was singing in an awards ceremony in a pretty up market hotel, she had a room there but we wanted to stay in the motorhome --they found a secluded spot for us and cordoned off with traffic cones. I know it,s hardly the same thing , but worth asking.


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Try the FERRYBRIDGE INN, they have a large car park at the rear and the landlord was always very happy for us to park overnight, especially if we ate and drank there. Spent many nights there after windsurfing in the harbour.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with looking at wildcamping.co.uk
Lots of places to download if you are a member.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gor Blimey!

Wanting to take up space to support singing! What about the sailing enthusiasts?


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I would also keep an eye on the dorset council olympic webpage. It has a list of roads and areas that are going to be closed, limited access or have TRO's put on them.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Check carefully as they are putting in lots of restrictions - there have been some major rows as they are charging for a free park given to the council in perpetuity for the locals but now to be charged to people wanting to see the water.......

I think if they can extract a few pounds they will do so.......

The pub mentioned might be a very useful contact, we have been there and the food was good.

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

There is a C & CC site not far away from Weymouth right next to the train line to Weymouth. It is called Moreton aand we had a very nice stay there when we wanted to get into Weymouth. It is open to non-members as well. I haven't checked availability for the time you need but I'd reccomend you book.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

try where newlook is or rd to littlesea 
train st king st will b close from 10am to 10pm plus from the statue
to the new tower 
cl site near army camp

dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Yes if member of CCC theft have a holiday site during the Olympics, we go every year but not this, as I would rather watch it on TV. Bus stop 150yds into town, walk up to Nothe to watch. Normally £7.25 a day, but think the owner of field has put it up to £9. Nottington Lane run by Huddersfield DC

I was born in Weymouth, hence why we go back. 

Carol


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Forget the Pavilion Car Park, its going to be sealed off as an entertainment venue.
Forget the Swannery Car Park, Thats going to be a transport Hub, no parking AT ALL.
Bowleaze Cove now has parking restrictions on it.
Forget the Nothe area, Thats a ticketed only venue and they have all been sold.

Try the pub by all means, its right on the main road into town with a regular bus service, its also a pleasant walk along the Rodwell Trail (traffic free) walk into town.

Be under no illusions, Weymouth is going to be HEAVING over the Olympics. There will be no parking worth talking about in the town. What there is will be strictly time limited to about 3 hours. 

Forget even THINKING about taking a MH or even a car anywhere near the town at all. There will be a couple of very large capacity Park & Ride sites at Dorchester, that is without a doubt the best option. Use a a camp site and turn up at the P&R sites which are due to open up at 0800 each day. Regular buses into the town centre. Cost of P&R will be £12 (per vehicle)

Trust me I work within the Traffic Control section of the County Council so I am heavily involved with all of the traffic related issues. 

I cannot stress highly enough just how vital it will be to not even THINK of taking any sort of vehicle anywhere near the town, there will be NO parking available, not even on street (that will be full of locals)

There are a number of campsites in the area (one of them will be closed as all the out of area police will be staying there!!) Best bet is contact the tourist information office for details of the various campsites. Take some bikes with you as that will be the most sensible means of getting into town. there will also be a loads of bike parking available right in the town centre (which is small anyway)


----------

